# Star Wars: The Silent Trinity (OOC)



## DralonXitz (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Guys, this shall be Our new OOC Thread for TST.

IC Thread
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190

RG
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92009

Players:
Kluurz
Thanee
wizardneedsfood(AWAY)

BTW EnWorld Members, our game The Silent Trinity is looking for a replacement for wizardneedsfood.  We would like someone who has played in a SW D20 Game before preferably, stats for creation are as follows:

Character Level 6
Basic should be Soldier, but anything after that is ok I.E. Scout/Soldier, Soldier/Tech Specialist etc.(No Force Users)

4d6 For Stats, Remove Lowest Number(You Roll Stats)

10,000 Starting Credits

Here is our Game's Background

The Galaxy is at war with itself. On one side is the mighty Galactic Empire, ruthless and never ending in it’s might, lead by the dark and mysterious Emporer. On the other side is the fair Rebel Alliance, a group of organized soldiers united against the tyranny of the Empire and devoted to restoring the galaxy to it’s former, democratic self.

Far away from the never ending trammel and hustle of Coruscant, the galactic hub of government, trade, and glamour, is the quiet planet of Clak’Dor VII. Known primarily as a stop on the Rimma Trade Route, it is a place where the Empire takes little interest. But the dense farmlands and hills hide a darker power than is revealed, a secret organization of Bounty Hunter’s known as the Silent Trinity. Their origin, like almost all aspects of their members, is completely unknown. The one thing that is agreed upon though by those who know of them is that they are among the most ruthless, and invisible killers available for hire. 

Formed by a small group of Mandalorian Soldier’s after the Mandalorian Wars over 4,000 years ago, they have sworn themselves to protecting the sacred traditions passed down by their ancestors, Strength, Honor, and most importantly, Loyalty to the Clan. They take on Bounties in the hope that one day, with enough amassed Arms and ships, they will be able to reestablish the ancient state of Mandalore once more on Clak’dor VII.

After 4,000 years of murder and secrecy, they are finally nearing their goal. Just one Bounty stands in their way, just one Murder. Assigned to their top Hunter, a mysterious force has hired him to execute the fair Mon Mothma, and deal a critical wound to the Rebel Alliance forever…

Theme would be ex rebel soldiers, kicked out for extremely violent methods(I.E. executing civilians, mass building damage, fighting with rebels) who get word of the Assassination and track down the Hunter over multiple planets, in the hope of redeeming themselves to the Rebels. Level would be 6ish, as enemies would range from Mandalorian Bounty Hunter's to Attack Droids and High Level Stormtrooper raids on Rebel establishments.

Also, we're currently on page 15, here is our IC Thread
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190

And our RG
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92009

If you decide to join, please post interest here and post character at the RG.  Thanks.


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm interested. I haven't played Star Wars before, but I seem to remember hearing about a movie or something    

For simplicity and continuity's sake, I would just take Derrich as is. He seems fairly straight forward.

So if the aformentioned wrinkle is not a problem, I'll get onto reading the ic thread.

the head of the dog.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 17, 2004)

It's cool with me, but I can't allow it unless Thanee and festy_dog consent as well.  If they both do, your in.


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2004)

Got it. 

Read the first half dozen ic pages. I must say I'm not really a fan of the whole fly boy thing, but at this point I'm thinking that Derrich's 9 ranks in pilot and Skill focus are an *excellent* investment.



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> As the ramp inside closes, Derrich quickly runs to the cockpit. As he enters, he sees a 2 seated control area, all computers off and no lights glowing anywhere. From the looks of it, it may take a little while to get the ship powered up, but with some fancy work, the process can possibly be shortened (49 Seconds Remaining)




Will check back in again tonight.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm generally not much of a fan for taking over existing characters, but I have no real objections (other maybe that Derrich's original player *might* come back eventually, but I guess you can work something out then).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Im not normally a fan of it either Than, but he makes a good point.  Statisticlly, Derrick fits in perfect conjunction with the other two party members.  If wizardneedsfood comes back, then doghead, you'll have to make a new character.  Sound good?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm kewl with doghead joining in, I've had the pleasure of playing a couple of games with him before and having him aboard could only be a bonus. 

As to the matter of using a character already in play, using Derrich until wizard's return to the game then throwing together a new one seems fine by me.


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2004)

I understand what you mean. If *wizardneedsfood* comes back I will stand down for him. As for new characters, we can cross that bridge if we come to it.

I've pick up a couple of abandoned shells recently. As a GM, I hated seeing characters disappear for the story. It has been a way of stretching my own role-plays legs so to speak. I was finding the characters I was coming up with all seemed to be just variations on the theme. It has been fun. 

It also cuts down on the prep-time and questions (particularly if you don't have the books). I should be ready to roll by tomorrow.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

Updated Character Record.

Added:
* Armor DR 4
* ACP -3, modified Hide/Mv Silently Skill Check bonuses.
* Weapon Stun DC's
* Max Weights (guestimates)
* Weights for some of the equipment. 

Notes to self:
* Get encrypted Commlink, possibly a slightly more discrete blaster.

BEN DERRICH

Human Male Soldier 6
XP: 15,000

ABILITIES: Str 16, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 12

BAB/GRAPPLE: +6/+9    
WP/VP: 16/61 [6d10+18] * CURRENT WP/VP: 16/61
SPEED: 10m
INITIATIVE +4 [+4 dex]
FORCE POINTS: 5
REPUTATION: +2
DEFENSE: 19 [b10, +4 dex, +5 class]
* TOUCH: 19 * FLATFOOTED: 15 *
ARMOUR DAMAGE REDUCTION: 4
ARMOUR CHECK PENALTY: -3
SAVES: Fort +8 [b5], Ref +6 [b2], Will +2 [b2]

ATTACKS 
+2 E-11 Blaster Rifle (+10/+5, 3d8+3, x2, 45m, StunDC 19)
* Rapid Shot (+8/+8/+5) * Multifire (+4/+4/+4/-1) *
+1 DL-44 Blaster Pistol (+10/+5, 3d8+1, x2, 12m, StunDC 15)
* Rapid Shot (+8/+8/+5) * Multifire (+4/+4/+4/-1) *
Unarmed (+9/+4, 1d4+3, x2)

LANGUAGES
Speak: Basic, Bith, Huttese, Sullustese.
Read/Write: Basic, Bith, Huttese.

FACTION SYMPATHIES: XX

QUALTIES: Human Traits.

FEATS: WGP (Simple Weapons), WGP (Blaster Pistols), WGP (Blaster Rifles), WGP (Vibro Weapons), WGP (Heavy Weapons), AP (Light), Martial Arts, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Skill Emphasis (pilot), Starship Operation (starfighter), Starship Operation (space transport)

SKILLS
Computer Use +10 ............ [7 ranks, +3 int]
Demolitions +8 .............. [5 ramks, +3 int]
Diplomacy +4 ................ [3 ranks, +1 cha]
Entertainment (base vee) +4 . [3 ranks, +1 cha]
Hide +4 ..................... [3 ranks, +4 dex, -3 armour]
Know (Imperial Military) +9 . [6 ranks, +3 int]
Move Silently +4 ............ [3 ranks, +4 dex, -3 armour]
Pilot +16 ................... [9 ranks, +4 dex, +3 feat]
Prof (Military Officer) +10 . [6 ranks, +2 wis]
Repair +10 .................. [7 ranks, +3 int]
Treat Injury +8 ............. [6 ranks, +2 wis]
Read/Write (Huttese)
Speak (Huttese)

EQUIPMENT
mc +2 E-11 Blaster Rifle ............ 04.5 kg
mc +1 DL-44 Hvy Blaster Pistol ...... 01.3 kg
Combat Jumpsuit ..................... 08.0 kg
Field Kit ........................... XX.X kg
Commlink ............................ 00.1 kg
Liquid Cable Dispenser .............. XX.X kg
Medipacs x2 ......................... 02.4 kg
Medikits x4 ......................... 04.0 kg
Recording Rod ....................... XX.X kg 
Bass Vee ............................ XX.X kg
Power Packs x10 ..................... 01.0 kg

* Total Weight: ..................... 37.1 kg

MAX WEIGHT: Lgt 40, Med 80, Hvy 120, Lift XXX, Push XXX
* guestimate *

MONEY:  125cr

APPEARANCE
Age: 23 * Height: 1'78" * Weight: 83lb
Eyes: Grey * Hair: Shaved * Skin: Fair

Derrich is a fairly average looking human male. His features aren't horrible but again his appearance is nothing especially memorable. He has an athlete's build, broad shoulders with a narrow waist and lean but defined musculature. His head and face are completely shaved to avoid the chance of entanglement in anything. His eyes are a piercing dark grey. He has a few scars on his lower back from a knife fight in his Academy days and a 119th Imperial TIE Wing insignia tattooed on the right side of his upper back. He keeps the tattoo in remembrance of where he came from. His short stature is good for a fighter pilot, being able to fit in the cramped cockpits of whatever he's currently flying.

When expecting combat he wears his subdued combat jumpsuit modeled after the sneak suits worn by the Spec Force Infiltrators. Normally however he has a wide wardrobe of various and sundry outfits, usually consisting of loose pants and a variety of shirts. When necessary, he also has a suit or two for formal occasions.

BACKGROUND

Born to a minor merchant family, Derrich spent much of his youth traveling around the Core in various transports. From a young age he showed a natural inclination for space flight, spending hours a day honing his skills in simulators of all kinds. This training paid off as he was accepted to the Imperial Pilot Academy. He graduated with honors and served shortly as an officer in a TIE squadron before the racist and heinous actions of the Empire became clear to him. Deserting as soon as he could, Derrich bounced around the Rim for a few months before making contact and joining the Rebels. He wanted to serve in the fighter ranks, but his higher ups ended up assigning him to an Infiltrator unit where he served as both pilot and the walking database on Imperial procedures.

His unit was very successful for several missions until a sabotage run on an Imperial space station went bad. Three members of the squad had been compromised and turned traitor to the Imperial side, leaving Derrich and his Sullusten commander to fight for their lives an in attempt to escape the station. The commander died in the running firefight but Derrich managed to make it back to the ship they'd come in and using his piloting skills was able to escape.

Upon returning to the Alliance though, the Rebel Intelligence didn't buy his story of being betrayed and arrested him on charges of betraying his team. Luckily, he was believed by a few other Rebels who managed to smuggle him out before he could be executed. Once again Derrich found himself alone on the Rim, working as a freelance mercenary and pilot, holding only that whatever work he did had to be detrimental to the Empire. For the past few months he has been waging his own private war, and recently finished up a smuggling job taking medical supplies to a Rebel cell. His employers dropped him off on Clak'Dor VII as he awaits his next move.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

That bonus on the rifles could be a mastercraft bonus (attack bonus, like masterwork, just comes in ranks).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

Thats what I though it might be, but (BAB +6, Dex +4 = +10). Perhaps he just forgot to add it in. But I also saw what looked like mc bonuses being added elsewhere - ie thanee's characters weapon had enhanced stun. Another had enhanced rapid fire or some such. I just wondered if wnf had done something similar.

Anyway, off to try and catch up on the ic thread. Sorry, life hasn't been so accomodating in the last few days so I've been kinda slow off the mark.

thotd.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

Alyssa's weapons have customization/personalization, that's something different from mastercraft.

I guess he just forgot to add them in.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2004)

A Heads Up.

It looks like I'm going to be away from the keyboard for about a week. At this point looks like it will be from the 9th to the 14th of December. During this time I suspect that my internet access will be minimal.

Feel free to ghost Derrich during this time as needed.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2005)

Well it seems DralonXits has been around. The 7th at last sighting. Just not around here.

Dralon, whats the story. Are we still up? Time to pull the plug?

thotd.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep, a word would be nice, if and when we can continue. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Thanee, Festy_Dog

I'm in a Traveller T20 game that is getting rather nasty. Got a mercenary cruiser on one side, a System Defense Boat on the other, and one of the most important men in the system on a third. They all want a piece of us (or the ship, or one of the other ships that they seem to think we are - don't ask, its got so twisted that I don't know which ship we are at times) and we have no idea why. Well, ok, Mr Nells-C, the noble, is kinda pissed because we shot up his crew a bit and stole his Ships Boats (yeah, both of them, and then they kinda got a bit shot up). But it was for a good cause. Honest. Any anyway, he's up to something the sneaky b ... well lets just say there is no love lost on that front.

Anyway, we've lost a few players and I'd like to see this one keep going so I thought I would mention it here.

You can find the latest ic thread here.
You can find the layest ooc thread here.

New character additions should be possible soon according to the GM.

If you want a more illuminating summary, just let me know. I'll see what I can do to get you up to speed.

thotd.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds interesting, but the links don't work and I'm unfamiliar with Traveller.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2005)

As for the links, just remove the "/forums" in the middle.

As for Traveller T20, I too am not familiar with the rules, altho a friend of mine has the rulebook, but that's about how much I know about it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2005)

You're right about the links. I'll edit them. Actually, I'll repost them here - 

*IC THREAD*
*OOC THREAD*
*RG THREAD*

The Traveller d20 generation system is a bit of a nightmare, but Maerdwyn (the GM) helped most of us through it. It does produce the interesting situation where the characters are often of widely divergent levels depending on their 'prior service'  history - the current group ranges from 6th to 10th. The combat system is a little different, so this is not a particuarly big deal. From the impression I get, dying is pretty easy at any level.  But I don't know exactly as I just tell Maerdwyn what I want to do and let him worry about the mechanics. 

Anyway, new links done (Thanks for the tip Thanee. Now I have to go through and edit all of the links in my Character thread).

thotd.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2005)

I know your pain (with editing the links). 

And I so know that once I'm done with that, they will switch it back to the old folder structure! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## doghead (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Dralon,

Welcome back. 

So what the plan? Think that you will be picking this back up on a regular basis?

thotd.


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Doghead, and Yes I will.  After my father died last year and I moved to Phoenix, I had NONE of my books with me, and while I tried to DM sparaticlly without them, it was just too hard, and I didnt want to create junky ruleless material.  Thankfully, yesterday afternoon, I found my whole colelction, so Yes, my two games are in full swing.

Thanks for your continued patience Doghead, Thanee, and Festy.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for still keeping it up.  Now we just need to get back on track somewhat, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, after the hiatus with the Baby Rancor downstairs, Im gonna propel you guys to Coruscant and get us into the real action of the game.  Everything so far has pretty much just led up to the beginning of the story.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2005)

Derrich will try and squeeze in a trip to the infirmary if possible. _Bones sticking out_ has never been his favourite look.

I really enjoyed reading the ic thread, you run a very 'bare knuckle' style of game. Looking forward to getting into it.

thotd.


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 4, 2005)

Im glad to have you bro.  One question, if I may, is Bare Knuckles a positive term in relation to my game?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

LOL

I have thought the same, well similar. From the context it seems clear, that it is meant in a positive way, and I think I understand what he means, but I have no idea how to explain that properly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Feb 5, 2005)

I figured it was positive, just wanted to be sure.  I am going to take a wild guess here and assume you mean shoot first, ask questions later, straight forward action type of game?  If so, then yes, I do strive for such a game, in RL and PBP.  To me, d20 is an opportunity to engage in high action, brutal encounters.  Mixed with some story and a very dislikeable villian, what is not to like?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Mixed with some story and a very dislikeable villian, what is not to like?




*points to the villain*



Bye
Thanee


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> *points to the villain*




LOL

Yeah, its a good thing.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 7, 2005)

*Ive your ever needing any one else look me up*

The game sounds interesting and while im new to the pbp thing Ive been doing the D20 SW thing for awhile


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 11, 2005)

Doghead, as for your question, there is nothing else you need to get ready, and with the hyperdrive aboard the ship, a trip to Coruscant will take roughly 5 days, considering it's pretty far away.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2005)

Ah, you're back... 

Then let's jump to Coruscant, shall we?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 15, 2005)

Doghead, the man you are after is on Coruscant.  It's your mission to get him.


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2005)

*the end is near*

posting up to sign off and unsubscribe. see you around.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

*waves* “Was fun!”

Yep, it probably makes little sense to continue... better to start something new, once time permits.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (May 17, 2005)

Well, it saddens me to see this game die, but I understand why.  I guess a few wrong turns on my part definitly lead to this, being my first PbP game.  Thankfully, my other game, The Lost Patriarch, is still alive, but I have definitly learned a lot after playing with you three, four counting wizardneedsfood.  I do apologize for what has happenned, I know we put almost a year into this game to see it die.  I would however, now being a better and more experienced GM, and finally having events that happenned after the loss of my father being out of the way, possibly consider restarting this game, with either the same or remade characters, and a very revamped story.  Once again, I understand if you guys don't want to, hell, I don't blame you, but thanks a ton, you guys rocked.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Well, it saddens me to see this game die, but I understand why.




It's the long breaks.

The game was actually quite fun, but with only one post a month, or something like that...



> I would however, possibly consider restarting this game, with either the same or remade characters, and a very revamped story.




Well, I for one would like to, especially, if we can get a somewhat faster pace (without those several weeks of downtime all the time ). I'd also like to keep Alyssa (maybe modify some, if necessary, that is, if you plan to do some things differently).

Don't worry, 'cept for the breaks (which were hardly your own fault) you did a very good job here, especially considering, this was your PbP DM premiere! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Saying that, I would (from your side) only start a new game, if you are sure, that you will be able to keep to a more steady schedule.

PbP games simply don't work, if the DM cannot (for whatever reasons) post regularily (at the very least, that should be weekly, better twice per week).

If that currently is not the case, than just wait until you feel ready for it.

Noone will blame you for that, it's just in everyone's best interest. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2005)

Thanee summed it up pretty nicely. The game was great (and I enjoyed playing Kluurz greatly ) but ultimately the periods of inactivity was what brought it to a halt. If you do ever want to restart the game though I'd be all for it.


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

Hey all,

Saw the thread had gone active and thought I would drop in. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Saying that, I would (from your side) only start a new game, if you are sure, that you will be able to keep to a more steady schedule.
> 
> PbP games simply don't work, if the DM cannot (for whatever reasons) post regularily (at the very least, that should be weekly, better twice per week).
> 
> ...




Yeah, this is good advice. It would have helped me out if I had heard it earlier in my pbp career. 

I would be interested also if a) I wasn't rather up to my limit as it is, and b) I had the SWd20 books. Ghost hacking someone elses character is doable, generating a new shell would mean asking an _awful_ lot of questions.

thotd.


----------

